# [INSTALL 2005.0] Quel emerge faire pour le 2.6? [Résolu]

## marc.driver

Bonjour

Après plusieurs jours d'essais, je viens de réussir à construire le système (point 6.d du manuel d'installation).

Dans la nouvelle version il est dit qu'il faut faire 

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

Cependant il est aussi dit qu'il y a les 2 types de noyaux, celui par défaut dans la plupart des configs est le 2.6 (guide du noyau).

Si je fais juste ladite commande, il me charge un noyau 2.4!!!

STOP

Je recommence, je vois 3 lignes plus loin dans la doc du noyau que l'on parle de gentoo-sources-2.6!

Je me dis qu'il faut faire la commande suivante:

```
emerge gentoo-sources-2.6
```

Las, la machine, après un temps de réflexion me sort:

!!!  Problem in sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6 dependencies.

"Specific key requires an operator (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6) (try adding an "=")" exceptions.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire! :Shocked: 

MarcLast edited by marc.driver on Thu Apr 14, 2005 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Ce que je vois venir c'est le coup du noyau masque.

Enfin, en l'occurrence, il faut faire

```
emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6
```

Et ca devrait marcher. Curieux tout de meme que ca ne charge pas un 2.6..

----------

## Dais

Cela dépend si tu as un arbre portage à jour ou non: en fait, cette fin de semaine, les 2.6 sont passés de stade devel au stade "stable" si on peut dire.

Techniquement, cela veut dire qu'avant ils s'appelaient gentoo-dev-sources, et maintenant c'est gentoo-sources.

Du coup, si tu as mis ton arbre portage à jour: emerge gentoo-sources t'installera un 2.6

Sinon (ce qui a l'air d'être ton cas): emerge gentoo-dev-sources t'installera un 2.6 (alors que gentoo-sources t'installerait un 2.4)

----------

## yoyo

Ca ne serait pas "gentoo-dev-sources" pour les 2.6 (et pendant quelque temps encore) ??

----------

## voltairien

Bizarre, mais je crois pas au mask, car étant moi même en 2.6, le

```
emerge -vp gentoo-sources-2.6
```

provoque aussi 

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

```

C'est du coté du 

```
emerge gentoo-sources 
```

qu'il faut chercher ...

Que donne un 

```
emerge search source 
```

?

V.

----------

## Trevoke

 *Quote:*   

> alg@Gen2Al ~ $ esearch gentoo-sources
> 
> [ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]
> 
> [ Applications found : 1 ]
> ...

 

----------

## Dais

Faudrait me lire des fois  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je ne fais que corroborer ton argument.

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Ca ne serait pas "gentoo-dev-sources" pour les 2.6 (et pendant quelque temps encore) ??

 

non ils ont fusionné:

le gentoo-dev-sources et devenu gentoo-sources et hardened-dev-sources, hardened-sources.

mais ils ont laissé un noyau 2.4 je crois si tu veux vraiment pas d'un 2.6

----------

## marc.driver

Merci à tous.

En fait je veux un 2.6 et je n'y arrive pas.

Personnellement je crois que mon arbre portage est à jour, je l'ai fait après avoir lu l'annonce que la 2005.0 était à nouveau exploitable.

Donc, parmi tous ces conseils par lequel commencer?

Sur la doc il est dit qu'il n'y a plus de gentoo-dev-sources

Trevoke

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin, en l'occurrence, il faut faire
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Il me jette en disant:

```
there are no builds to satisfy "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6"
```

.

Quant à ton 2ème message, je ne perçois pas d'autre chose qu'une allusion au fait que je ne cherche pas bien.

Peut-être, je fais pourtant ce que je peux, je lis la doc d'origine et plusieurs fois, mais je ne comprends certainement pas tout!

Et puisque tu as cherché pour moi, sincèrement merci, mais je n'ai pas compris la réponse, ou bien alors cela me dit que c'est bien une 2.6 que je devrais avoir.

Cependant je ne l'ai pas

Dais

Je vais essayer de mettre à jour le portage tout neuf pourtant, c'est ce qui semble le plus à ma portée, je vais donc aller voir dans la doc comment on fait  :Smile: 

@+[/list]

----------

## Dais

En fait, cela dépend si tu as installé portage grâce à un snapshot qui était dans ton livecd, ou si tu l'as emergé via internet.

Mais comme je te disais, dans les deux cas tu as une possibilité d'avoir un kernel 2.6, et si gentoo-sources t'envoie un 2.4, alors c'est que gentoo-dev-sources t'enverra un 2.6 ^^

----------

## marc.driver

Dais,

OK, j'ai essayé

```
emerge gentoo-dev-sources
```

et il a répondu

```
there are no builds to satisfy "gentoo-dev-sources"
```

Quant à portage, je l'avais chargé par internet

J'ai voulu le mettre à jour avec "emrge sync" puis avec "emerge-webrsync" mais il me fait des erreurs du genre:

... temporary error in name server.

rsync error: error in socket IO, code 10...

Gros problem  :Embarassed: 

Parle de vérifier mon réseau, mais il marche par ailleurs avec d'autres postes..

 :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## guilc

La clé est sans doute dans le bon profil : 

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/ ou /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4

Si y a le 2.4 au bout du chemin du profil, ca sera un gentoo-sources 2.4, sinon un gentoo-sources 2.6, non ?

----------

## marc.driver

Guilc,

Merci, je suis allé voir et au bout du chemin et c'est 2.4!  :Question: 

Je mettrais bien à jour portage, cependant, je ne sais pas pourquoi je ne peux plus me connecter!

Même en remettant ma eth0 up.

Mon resolv.conf est toujours là.

Mon problème vien peut-être du fait que voyant un 2.4 s'installer il y a 2 jours maintenant, j'ai interrompu drastiquement le processus! :Confused: 

J'ai redémarré, remonté mes partitions, refait un chroot pour revenir à l'état précédent.

Qu'ais-je pu oublier?

@+

----------

## marc.driver

Je sens que je vais devoir tout recommencer à zéro, la leçon est que je vérifierai ce que contient portage avant!  :Sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

non c'est bizarre j'ai fait un emerge gentoo-sources sur mes ordis hier pour me mettre a jour et ca m'a installe 2.6.11-r5 ..

----------

## marc.driver

A priori, je ne sais pourquoi, mon portage n'est pas à jour (voir ma réponse précédente).

Je voulais donc le mettre à jour, malheureusement je n'arrive plus à me connecter!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Après ma mauvaise manoeuvre je pensais avoir réussi à retrouver l'étape avant de déclencher ll'opération interrompue.

Je viens de revérifier, mon network est unreachable!

Avant de rafraîchir mon portage il faut que je trouve ... une  :Idea: 

----------

## Dais

Vérifie que ton /etc/conf.d/net est correctement paramétré.

Et que /etc/init.d/net.eth0 soit bien lancé

----------

## marc.driver

Dais,

Merci.

Je viens de faire la vérif, et apparemment c'est ma passerelle qui n'était plus renseignée!!!

Je viens de lancer emerge sync et ça a l'air de rouler.

Je vérifierai ensuite si portage contient bien le 2.6.

@+  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Monstros

Si tu as le profil 2.4, il faut passer au profil 2.6 pour mettre le noyo 2.6. Le gros problème étant que le système installé n'est pas le même (udev pour 2005.0, devfs pour 2.4, par exemple) et que le moyen le plus simple de corriger ça est de réinstaller le système. Celà étant, je ne comprends pas comment tu as pu tomber sur un profil 2.4 sans faire expres. Je pense que tu as appliqué la section optionnelle du handbook pour changer le profil, alors qu'il ne fallait pas en changer (enfin, moi, ca m'arrive de vouloir suivre des parties optionnelles, et de me rendre compte que optionnel, ca veut dire que je dois réfléchir à si je prends l'option ou pas, alors j'imagine que ca peut arriver à d'autres :o)  )

----------

## marc.driver

Monstros,

Ce que tu dis est monstrueux! Je vais devoir tout recommencer et, peut-être pour le même résultat [car, sincèrement, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai pu faire de travers!!! :Confused: 

J'ai mis à jour portage mais il persiste à n'avoir qu'un 2.4  :Evil or Very Mad: 

N'y a-t-il pas simplement qu'à changer quelques lettres dans un petit fichier profil dont une bonne âme me signalerait le chemin?

Pour l'instant j'ai le profil bas...

----------

## blasserre

 *Monstros wrote:*   

> Si tu as le profil 2.4, il faut passer au profil 2.6 pour mettre le noyo 2.6. 

 

perso j'a'installe des gentoo (bon ok, que 3 gentoo) depuis plus d'un an donc à une époque ou le noyau officiel était le 2.4, je n'ai jamais compilé de noyau 2.4... et tout a toujours marché

----------

## marc.driver

Blasserre,

Merci de vouloir me réconforter,

Mais j'ai toujours un petit problème, même avec les 2.4!

En fait à part une config très correcte où ça c'est installé à l'époque très bien, mes autres micros sont des vieux trucs à petit disques et peu de MHz.

Il me faut toujours faire attention à la place disque et j'essaye de faire au mieux ... au prix de certaines difficultés  :Laughing: 

Ceci dit j'y arriverai

@+

----------

## blasserre

il faudrait voir si tu peux partager /usr/portage, sur un petit disque ça fait une belle économie !

enfin il faudrait se faire confirmer ça par nos gradés  :Embarassed: 

NFS est notre ami non ?  

ils font combien tes disques ?

----------

## nichocouk

Marc,

maintenant que ton portage tree est a jour (ie apres avoir fait emerge sync), as tu mis a jour ton profil?

```

# rm /etc/make.profile

# ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 /etc/make.profile

```

Normalement, apres ca, tu devrais voir s'installer un kernel 2.6 avec

```

emerge -avu gentoo-sources

```

[/code]

----------

## marc.driver

Blasserre,

Sur l'appareil en cause j'ai un DD de 4 Gigots.

Nichocouk,

J'ai fait ce que tu as dit, cependant quand je fais un ls de 

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0

ou de

/etc/make.profile 

j'obtiens toujours:

2.4 packages parent

Je pense que je n'ai aucune chance d'avoir un 2.6 avec ça!

----------

## blasserre

chez moi :

```
# ls /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0

2.4  packages  parent

# ls /etc/make.profile/

make.defaults  package.mask  packages  parent

# uname -r

2.6.11-gentoo-r4

# emerge -pv udev

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-045  (-selinux) -static 0 kB 
```

donc rien d'impressionnant

pour ton disque de 4Go, c'est effectivement un peu short à mon goût...

raproches toi peut-être de ce post :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-320607.html

si tu n'y as pas jeté un oeil

----------

## marc.driver

Blasserre,

J'ai fait la même chose que toi pour voir:

```

# ls /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0

2.4  packages  parent

# ls /etc/make.profile/

2.4  packages  parent

# uname -r

2.6.11-gentoo-r3

# emerge -pv udev

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-045  (-selinux) -static 0 kB

```

Il y a une différence de taille dans le # ls /etc/make.profile/; cela est-il gênant?

et j'ai r3 au lieu de r4.

Avec cela puis-je avoir mon 2.6?

J'ai été voir le post, ça me paraît d'un certain niveau, mais pourquoi ne pas aessayer quand j'en aurai fini avec ce problème.

----------

## blasserre

```
uname -r 
```

te donne la version de ton noyau  :Wink: 

----------

## marc.driver

Oui, mais je suppose que c'est celui temporaire qui permet de charger tout ce qui faut pour configurer le système et que le véritable est celui qui va être installé avec emerge gentoo-sources  :Question: 

Tu l'auras remarqué, je suis curieux mais je n'y connais pas grand chose...

----------

## zdra

```
gentoo zdra # emerge -p gentoo-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r5

gentoo zdra # grep gentoo-sources /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

gentoo zdra #

```

Et pourtant: http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=gentoo-sources

Le site n'est pas à jours apparement ....

----------

## marc.driver

Que veulent dire les carrés rouges avec "M+" à l'intérieur?

----------

## blasserre

ha ouais t'es encore sur le live cd...  :Embarassed:   pardon

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Que veulent dire les carrés rouges avec "M+" à l'intérieur?

 

hard masked -> pas touche

EDIT : 

```
emerge -p gentoo-dev-sources 
```

te dit toujours la même chose ?

----------

## marc.driver

ok, OK

Donc, pour mon 2.6, dois-je finalement tout recommencer?

----------

## blasserre

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Donc, pour mon 2.6, dois-je finalement tout recommencer?

 

si les gentoo-sources  sont repassées en 2.4 je crois pas que ce soit mieux en refaisant tout...

meubon je suis pas guru hein !

```
emerge -p gentoo-dev-sources
```

???

----------

## marc.driver

Blasserre:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> je suis pas guru hein ! 

 

Et bien moi encore moins  :Very Happy: 

Et pour les gentoo-dev-sources c'est fini (j'ai une fois de plus vérifié)....

----------

## zdra

Bon alors oui le packet gentoo-dev-sources est supprimé, mais le gentoo-sources contient le kernel 2.6 et 2.4 !

Le profil par défaut de gentoo 2005.0 est /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0

vérifie que /etc/make.profile pointe bien vers làbà, et sans le /2.4/ au bout !

apres un emerge -a gentoo-sources devrait bien t'installer un 2.6.11, si ce n'est pas le cas, regarde ce que donne:

```
grep gentoo-sources /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
```

si il te trouve qqch alors faut passer par un "emerge sync" parce que c'est pas normal.

----------

## blasserre

 *zdra wrote:*   

> emerge -a gentoo-sources devrait bien t'installer un 2.6.11

 

désolé mais je ne te suis plus zdra  :Shocked: 

le site donne les 2.6 en hard masked, donc quel que soit le proflile (ou quoi que ce soit)

l'emerge emergera toujours un 2.4 non ?

EDIT : oulala le lourdingue !

je viens de faire emerge gentoo-dev-sources...et de comprendre !

désolé  :Embarassed: 

----------

## marc.driver

Ouaip,

je coule

```

grep gentoo-sources /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

```

ne me donne rien.

```

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 

```

contient toujours

```

2.4 packages parent

```

----------

## zdra

Et si tu fais un emerge -a vanilla-sources il veut t'installer un 2.4 ou 2.6 ? normalement c'est 2.6...

----------

## blasserre

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Ouaip,
> 
> je coule
> 
> ```
> ...

 

c'est plutôt bon signe =)

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0 
> ...

 

je viens de passer au profile 2005.0 (suite à emerge sync)

et j'ai le même contenu donc pas de soucis non plus

il serait plus interressant de savoir ce que dit

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile
```

ca te permet de voir vers quel profile tu pointes :

si la réponse est : (...) /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0

pas de soucis profile 2.6

si la réponse est : (...) /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4

soucis profile 2.4 il faut changer ton make.profile

----------

## marc.driver

Blasserre,

```

ls -l /etc/make.profile

```

me donne invariablement mais avec les détails

```

2.4 packages parent 

```

Tout à l'heure j'ai déjà donné mon make.profile qui m'a lui aussi donné:

```
2.4 packages parent 
```

 :Exclamation: 

Zdra,

```
emerge -a vanilla-sources
```

 me propose une 2.6

Pense-tu que je doive passer par là?

Et plus tard pour repasser en gentoo-sources comment ferais-je pour upgrader simplement?

----------

## Dais

Bon bah mets le vanilla-sources ..

Plus tard, quand tu pourras, à supposer que tu as bien suivi le manuel d'install et que tu as bien sauvé ton .config de ton kernel, tu feras en root

emerge gentoo-sources

 puis:

```

cd /usr/src

rm linux (le dossier /usr/src/linux est un lien symbolique vers tes sources)

ln -s linux-2.6.11-r5 linux (là tu recrées le lien symbolique linux vers le dossier de tes nouvelles sources)

cd linux (tu rentres dans le dossier)

mount /boot (monter ta partition boot)

cp /boot/config-2.6.blabla .config (copie ton fichier config de ton présent kernel dans ton dossier linux en tant que .config)

make menuconfig (lance la configuration via menu pour ton kernel, il devrait charger ton .config, cad ton ancienne config kernel)

modifier la config par rapport au nouveau kernel

sauver

make && make modules_install (compile le kernel et installe les modules)

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 (copie ton nouveau kernel dans ton /boot en lui donnant le nom kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6)

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6 (copie ton system.map, histoire d'avoir une sauvegarde)

cp .config /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

éditer ton lilo.conf ou ton grub.conf

si lilo, faire un /sbin/lilo (si grub, t'as rien à faire après avoir éditer ta config grub)

redémarrer

```

J'espère ne rien avoir oublié

----------

## nichocouk

 *Dais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'espère ne rien avoir oublié

 

Histoire d'etre complet: recompiler les modules externes en fonction de ce nouveau kernel, comme par exemple nvidia-kernel s'il y a lieu. Sinon X ne voudra pas redemarrer correctement.

donc avant le redemarrage:

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

----------

## marc.driver

Nichocouk et Dais,

Merci, je vais faire dans la vanille et imprimer ce post précieux que j'arrête ici (cela ne veut pas dire que je n'aurai pas d'autres questions à poser.  :Wink: 

@+

----------

## Dais

pas de problème ^^

----------

